# BBC Radio 1 dropped



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

For some unknown reason, SIRI/XM just dropped BBC Radio 1 permanently. They're directing people to listen to other stations.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Maybe the contract was up, and they couldn’t negotiate a new contract with the beeb.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Maybe the BBC dropped it...they are making major cuts over there! :nono:


----------



## dejacobs (Feb 17, 2003)

That's too bad. Most of the music programming wasn't my cup of tea, but I loved listening to them during Christmas time for all the shout-outs from holiday shoppers and travelers.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Joy, oh Joy. They replace BBC Radio 1 with....
wait for it...






Studio 54 Radio.

Who is running SIRI? What a joke!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

It makes sense that XM would return a dance/disco channel (studio 54) since their recent channel makeover banished the disco channel to online listening only.

Unfortunately, the description of the new channel turns me off like many of the nonstop blab channels on XM like "sixties on six". Who wants to listen to an interview with a Studio 54 bartender or security guard which are both promised in the description of the channel??

That is why I only have XM in the car now (for $7.50 a month).

When home, I always listen to the DMX/Sonic Tap channels on DirecTV with NO INTERRUPTIONS. In fact, I'm listening right now...


----------



## ischmidt (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't mind the personalities on the decades channels (makes it more like "real" radio) but coming from XM the playlist chopping that happened at the merger really sucks. The XM decades channels played everything from the decade, including album cuts, from all genres. Now it's mostly homogenized top 40, with the occasional "lost hit".

Regarding Studio 54, I sampled it this morning and it was pretty good (some very long extended mixes from non-obvious artists and no boring interviews, at least when I was listening), but I don't know that it was worth losing Radio 1.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Loved radio one somewhat. The majority I thought was very generic and really not that different then what we have in the states.. The programs I did enjoy sounded nothing like we have in the states. Listening during evenings and weekends yielded great results.. I'll still listen to one and one extra through the tune in iPhone app.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

You can listen on line. http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Perhaps one of the reasons for dumping BBC Radio 1 was the lack of song titles (at least the few times I tuned in the E* screen never had the song titles). 

I'd love to hear what the BBC had on the air during the 60's British Invasion.


----------

